
The debate over privacy can't rely on tech giants - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/03/why-debate-over-privacy-cant-rely-tech-giants
======
open-source-ux
This is a good article from the EFF but I would extend the headline to say:
Why the Debate Over Privacy Can't Rely on Tech Giants _or the Tech Community_.

When it comes to privacy, the tech community is full of contradictions and
double-standards. Too many people in the field view privacy solely through the
lens of security i.e. if your data is securely held and never leaked that is
good enough. This suits the tech giants very well. In fact, it appears to be
how many of these tech giants view privacy themselves.

Of course, you can't have privacy without security. But security simply by
itself does not equal privacy.

A widespread attitude among tech workers appears to be: being tracked to death
online is perfectly fine as long as that data is never leaked. This, in their
view (and the view of the tech giants), equals privacy.

Questions about how much data is held about users, or how relentless is the
level of tracking are rarely raised. Until, of course, some of that user data
gets leaked and we get a glimpse of the sheer volume of data held.

Even for companies that profess to have never suffered a data breach, the
sheer volume of data they can mine and interrogate for "insights" into user
behaviour must be staggering. The tech field's reaction to this: silence. Or,
"yeah, so what?"

~~~
fancyfantasy
the sheer volume of data they can mine and interrogate for "insights" into
user behaviour must be staggering

yes, you are right, and...

interrogate for "insights"

I understand you use a mild tone, but we know this is an understatement...

What they really could do with your personal behavior data is More Then
Staggering, with the technology of fucking insect-like stupidity (its not
intelligence, inteligence is not neural network based, intelligence is 100%
heuristics, perceptrons and neuralnets are not intelligence, they are
primitive reaction-based systems, no matter how good your primitive-system
controls the flight of a dragonfly(big insect, fly amamzingly, motor-sensorial
system is wow) but a fucking fly is not intelligent nor will probably have
much chances of developing any intelligence (besides insect-like stupidity)
maybe i am wrong...it is my opinion...

thanks...

